# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Sam Bush's 40th Telluride Anniversary Gibson Mandolin

## Misty Stanley-Jones

David Harvey just posted this.  :Disbelief: 

Video:

----------

Billgrass, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

DaveBCC, 

houseworker, 

John Eischen, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Bridges, 

Mickey King, 

Paul Haley, 

Randolph, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

sgrexa, 

Steve-o, 

Susan H., 

Traveling Tracks

----------


## David Lewis

Link broken.

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

Again, works for me. Not sure what is wrong. It's on Facebook but it's on a public page.

----------

David Lewis

----------


## AlanN

All-around awesome.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Very nice!

----------


## DvS

Wow, beautiful. 

And i recognize the iconic Sam-tune, but have momentarily mis-placed its name. A nice one to git ta work on. Help? Thanks! D.

----------


## avaldes

That's it. My next MAS episode, I'm going blonde.

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## Denny Gies

Wow.

----------


## Steve-o

Beautiful. Love the headstock.

----------


## AlanN

> Wow, beautiful. 
> 
> And i recognize the iconic Sam-tune, but have momentarily mis-placed its name. A nice one to git ta work on. Help? Thanks! D.


Hint: Sam is 'brilliant'

----------


## DvS

> Hint: Sam is 'brilliant'


Ah, thanks Alan. Methinks mine brain it be awakenin' this fine Sunday morn!

D.

----------


## sgrexa

> Hint: Sam is 'brilliant'


Brilliancy indeed, I want one!

Not to be a party pooper, but on Sam's facebook page it reads "Remembering our first drive into Telluride at 4am Saturday morning, 1975.." 

So isn't this a year premature?

Sean

----------


## pheffernan

> Not to be a party pooper, but on Sam's facebook page it reads "Remembering our first drive into Telluride at 4am Saturday morning, 1975.." So isn't this a year premature?


Well, if you count 1975 as year one, then 2014 is the 40th Telluride.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Darren Bailey

A beautifully put together film that befits its subject.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Between this, and the pics of Misty's Goldrush, I'm doing a re-think on my preference for the "Dark-Side" finishes.

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

Actually my reaction when watching the video and looking at the photos was to be very proud of how my own goldrush measures up and also very happy to see that Gibson doesn't cut corners, regardless of the price. 

I love to see the way they bring out the figure in the maple by putting that dark stuff on it. It's amazing how well it blends in when the rest of the finish is applied.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Well, if you count 1975 as year one, then 2014 is the 40th Telluride.


but its supposed to be the 40th anniversary. There was no anniversary in 1975, so this would be the 39th wouldnt it?

----------


## sgrexa

> but its supposed to be the 40th anniversary. There was no anniversary in 1975, so this would be the 39th wouldnt it?


Certainly this is the way it usually works and I think using the word anniversary is a bit confusing. This year marks the 40th time Sam has _played_ at Telluride.

Sean

----------


## pheffernan

> but its supposed to be the 40th anniversary.


I don't think it is. I think it's supposed to be the 40th Telluride.

----------


## Jstring

> I don't think it is. I think it's supposed to be the 40th Telluride.


Uh... How many angels can dance on the head of a pin??

Beautiful inlay, great sounding mando....

----------


## lloving

> Wow, beautiful. 
> 
> And i recognize the iconic Sam-tune, but have momentarily mis-placed its name. A nice one to git ta work on. Help? Thanks! D.


Brilliancy?

----------


## OldGus

...That's an awesome gift!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Everything about that mandolin is beautiful -love the honey amber finish and headstock inlay - but I was sad to see that they didn't include the iconic Hoss cut off on the fretboard extension.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Wow, beautiful. 
> 
> And i recognize the iconic Sam-tune, but have momentarily mis-placed its name. A nice one to git ta work on. Help? Thanks! D.


"Brilliancy". Now it will be rolling around in my head for the next few days..

----------


## DvS

'Brilliancy' indeed, thanks. And there's an excellent workshop clip on YouTube of his duo performance with Thile providing counterpoint harmony throughout. What a great tune!

D.

----------


## Clef

Really cool mandolin and a great gift to Sam.  It looks like a Goldrush with different fret markers and binding.  The inlay work is fantastic.

I'm confused by the year though.  I just went to the Telluride website and they are calling it the 41st annual bluegrass fest.  The mandolin says 40th anniversary.  Was this mandolin gift from last year??

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Sam wasn't at the first one...  their 41st, his 40th.

Really gorgeous mandolin.  Just saw this on Dave Harvey's facebook page, he got to put it in the man's hands...  



And he got to join in on an en masse Russian Rag playing a modern Gibson mandocello...

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Has Sam recorded a totally unaccompanied mandolin album?

----------


## Paul Haley

With regard to the tune it's  the Battle of Trafalgar hornpipe (at least it is called that over this side of the pond )

----------

John Duncan, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## AlanN

> Has Sam recorded a totally unaccompanied mandolin album?


Don't believe so. The closest is likely Hold On We're Strummin, with the Dawg.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Don't believe so. The closest is likely Hold On We're Strummin, with the Dawg.


I must say I really enjoyed his solo piece - more than a lot of his stuff if I'm honest.

I like solo mandolin. I wish more people would do it.

----------


## AlanN

I hear ya. I'm picky when it comes to Sam. My fave solo release of his is his first, Late As Usual. An on that, the numbers I'm partial to are the sparse ones: Norman and Nancy, Broadway (just he and Jethro), Crooked Smile is a great number. Of course, his record with Alan Munde (Together Again For The First Time) has some great playing, and his work with Tony Rice on Acoustics and some of the later albums is very great. On the NGR, some is great, but honestly I don't put those in the player much.

And not to discount his many albums as a leader, I've always valued his role as Sideman Sam. Just something about his style seems to fit the virtuosic team player real well. He's been at it for so long, with classic solos on so many records - John Hartford, Bela Fleck, Tony Rice...the list goes on.

----------


## tree

*Norman and Nancy* sounds like an old fiddle tune, I can't get over the fact that Sam composed that.  How do you DO that?

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I hear ya. I'm picky when it comes to Sam. My fave solo release of his is his first, Late As Usual. An on that, the numbers I'm partial to are the sparse ones: Norman and Nancy, Broadway (just he and Jethro), Crooked Smile is a great number. Of course, his record with Alan Munde (Together Again For The First Time) has some great playing, and his work with Tony Rice on Acoustics and some of the later albums is very great. On the NGR, some is great, but honestly I don't put those in the player much.
> 
> And not to discount his many albums as a leader, I've always valued his role as Sideman Sam. Just something about his style seems to fit the virtuosic team player real well. He's been at it for so long, with classic solos on so many records - John Hartford, Bela Fleck, Tony Rice...the list goes on.


Yep just bought Fleck's "drive" and Tony Rice's "Manzanita" great mandolin playing on both. He puts the music before himself for sure

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I meant to quote "tree" and respond, but I clicked on the wrong button (just got up):

I KNOW, and I think the only answer can be is that Sam Bush has an awesomely creative and musically gifted mind.  

That mandolin is gorgeous!  I wonder, who is the inlay artist?

----------


## mandotool

Congratulations to Sam for earning it... Dave for that Loar Spec random hippie sanding... 

and to the proud men and women of the Gibson Mandolin Team...

Brings a tear to my eyes..

----------


## SkitownPicker

Wow, what a great festival! It was the 41st Telluride Fest and it was Sam's 40th. One of the highlights of this year was meeting and picking with David Harvey - what a monster player and a very nice guy. We talked about the new Gibson production and the quality of the mandos being built there today. I played an F9 that was a very, very good mandolin. There is truth in the post flood production  - they are killer mandos!

----------


## Mickey King

That mando looks a little like this fern David Harvey is playing in 2008.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Certainly this is the way it usually works and I think using the word anniversary is a bit confusing. This year marks the 40th time Sam has _played_ at Telluride. Sean


Which is another example of how fast time flies -- I remember the first one only too well -- like it was just a few years ago.  What a beautiful mandolin. I sure hope David Harvey remains in charge of Gibson mandolins for a long time.

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## lenf12

> That mando looks a little like this fern David Harvey is playing in 2008.


That looks like the blonde Master Model (the only blonde MM iirc) that Dave built. I was at the 2011 Kamp Kaufman and Dave had that mandolin with him among his rather extensive traveling collection of mando family instruments. It was for sale at the time for ~$12K and it is a great sounding mandolin (as the YouTube above amply demonstrates) and Dave is a monster player and Gibson historian. Many fond memories of Dave and Emory Lester playing duets at the evening concerts.  

Somebody mentioned that the 40th Telluride mandolin fingerboard doesn't have the "iconic" chopped off florida like the standard production Sam Bush models. Instead, it is likely a blonde version of the Sam inspired 1934 F-5 that was pictured in the Gibson catalog at the time but never went into production until much more recently. Beautiful inlay work btw if you're into that sort of thing and Sam is a very deserving guy. He's never felt it necessary to put black electrical tape over the "The Gibson" on his mandolin, but I digress.....

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## pheffernan

> That looks like the blonde Master Model (the only blonde MM iirc) that Dave built. I was at the 2011 Kamp Kaufman and Dave had that mandolin with him among his rather extensive traveling collection of mando family instruments. It was for sale at the time for ~$12K and it is a great sounding mandolin (as the YouTube above amply demonstrates)


You mean this one? http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/76907

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

They posted more photos at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sam-B...79208655457405

Here are a couple I snagged.

----------

